# Need some opinions...



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

So, I've been feeding Jo Orijen Puppy since I brought him home at 8 weeks.
Overall, I'm happy with the food, his breath is lovely, his poo hardly smells at all, his coat is beautiful, etc.
I'd like to transition him off the puppy food at the end of the current bag he's on and I find myself on the fence as to whether I should stay with Orijen and pick a different formula or try something different like a raw diet.

I'm really interested in raw and pre-made raw but I'm scared to make the leap and I'm worried I'll miss something and he won't get everything he needs.
At this point the small bag of Orijen puppy lasts me a whole month. So I'm paying about $22 a month to feed him, and I'd like to keep it in that range give or take for just him (I feed him a totally different diet than my other two, much older dogs at this time but I'd be interested in putting everyone on the same thing in the future). 

Anyone have any suggestions or thoughts? If I stay with a kibble, Orijen is still considered to be pretty darn good, right? Should I take a "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" approach?
I'd be most interested in a pre-made raw diet right now if I went that way so I can be a little more at ease mentally that he's getting everything he needs...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I've never fed puppy food. I've always fed an all life stages food. My dogs have all thrived on that. I feed Fromm kibble and I top it with Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw. They also get the Stella and Chewy's carnivore crunch treats and they love it. Stella's is a bit pricey $29-$35 a bag. But well worth it. I feed almost all proteins besides the beef flavor and seldomly chicken.

Do you have pics of your crew? I don't believe we've seen any. We'd love to see them when you have time. Thanks!


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes for sure, I have a million pics of JoJo (and I put a vid link to a youtube video I made of all his baby pictures in my intro post in newbie area), and I need to snap a couple new ones of my other two. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Orijen is one of the best foods out there. You could definitely keep feeding it. 

Raw is the best thing for them of course, and if you opt to do it, there are lots of foods out there. Stella and Chewy's is quality I know.


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Chiluv04 I would really like to be able to give my chi all the same food, but was concerned cause I want to give my puppy & seniors all the nutrients they need. I was looking for the Fromm all stages online, i am find the gold puppy, gold senior and gold adult small breed? Sorry to hijack ur post JennaJoJo


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is how I feed my two chis-

Morning Breakfast- Primal (freeze dried raw)
Dinner- Premade Raw (Stella & Chewy, Primal, Bravo, Oma's Pride, Vital Essentials)

I also use Answers frozen raw goat's milk. I peel off the carton, chop it up frozen and place it in a ziplock. On hot days it is a cool treat for all the kids otherwise it doesn't spoil easily as I did not defrost the entire thing. It is a good probiotic. 

Hope this helps!


----------

